# Topless swimmers make waves



## rajivrocks (Nov 22, 2007)

*Topless swimmers make waves*


*Stockholm (Sweden):* A group of Swedish women is making waves by taking their tops off at public swimming pools in a protest against what they call gender-biased rules on swim wear.
About 40 women have joined the network and staged topless protests in at least three cities, said Sanna Ferm, 22, one of the founders of the group called Bara Brost, or Bare Breasts.
"The purpose of the campaign is to start a debate about why women's bodies are sexualised," Ferm said on Wednesday.
She said the fact that men can be bare-chested in public swimming pools but not women is "a concrete example of how women have fewer rights than men."
Reactions from other swimmers have ranged from support and encouragement to anger and even indifference, she said.
The network was formed after two women who were swimming topless in a public swimming pool in Uppsala, north of Stockholm, were asked to cover up or leave.
Women can sunbathe topless in the summertime at beaches around Sweden, which is known for its relaxed attitude toward nudity, but they are required to wear tops at public swimming pools.
Inger Groteblad, a manager at the swimming facility in Uppsala, said it was a matter of security.
"We want to make sure that girls don't get subjected to sexual harassment," she was quoted as saying by tabloid Aftonbladet.
The women have filed a complaint against the facility to Sweden's Equal Opportunities Ombudsman.



*Source*


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2007)

he he he  ..wish we were in Sweden


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

> "The purpose of the campaign is to start a debate about why women's bodies are sexualised," Ferm said on Wednesday.


 men are men!I hope women cannot understand this  Men lives with testosterone which triggers i dont want to say all men know what it is. 
women should keep their feminism and gender equality to themself


----------



## bikdel (Nov 22, 2007)

this is never going to change... 

but then i think... women have started wanting this... and men won't say no!!
 they're gonna have an excuse that it is for gender empowerment 

hehe


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 22, 2007)

any chance for a free visit there . . ?


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 22, 2007)

wat an stupidy. they want to get naked and get ***ed. really ridiculous.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

@fun2sh:read separatist(radical) feminism as below that may be what they are upto:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separatist_feminism
^I hope u dont get panicked reading above link!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

ROFL.... praka 

Wish they do the same in india


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

Lol..


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @fun2sh:read separatist(radical) feminism as below that may be what they are upto:
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separatist_feminism
> ^I hope u dont get panicked reading above link!


wat was there to panic. its all just AN STUPIDITY. THATS ALL.

THEY WANT TO ROAM NAKED SO LET THEM N SOON THEY WILL LEARN THEIR LESSON.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 22, 2007)

fw days back I heard same sort of news.. lolz.
seems ppl are now eager to take off their clothes even outside their bedroom..


----------



## bikdel (Nov 22, 2007)

@ gigacore..

yes they're gonna do same in India.. but by then you will have to wear spectacles to see them..  

rofl


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd like to impose manu's rule(manusmriti if u care to know) to those white fa**ots!manu was right about women.if women empowerment comes(already came!) we will lose something called "family" in India.Women who are educated think more independent and they benefits but making the idea of family being eliminated like in west.
Best think for us Indians is to spread OUR culture to west,rather than embarassing every thing west esp the feminism and gender equality.women should be allowed to work,but without making kids and the family suffering for women empowerement.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

^ dont think much deeper


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ dont think much deeper


Lolzzz


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

@santhosha:U have to.this is the age where u shud understand freedom too have limits.do u want to be a henpecked husband later in ur life?then learn the realities.in my community,women are increasingly seeking divorce for freedom!that's right.as u also may be belonging to some conservative south indian caste,u shud learn what women freedom means!women freedom and gender equality means women will overpower men as they are more efficient in work.even in IT!.do u want to lost the title of a husband and a father in later life by marrying a westernized women?think about it.not to u!all of u! 
Women may be efficient,but that means men being dragged to do the service of women.do u like to be a peon(sipahi) of a lady boss?dont u feel ashame after all?
Dont think i am Orthodox.but the reality shows what it turns out to be!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

@ parka321, still i'm 18  no i dont have to worry about that... i've to concentrate on more on studies than marriage now..... 

And when the time comes for me to get married.. i'll invite u to my marriage and u can see...................


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Agree with them women, men should be made to wear bra at swimming pools^^

Thay way we will be equal atleast...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

^do u mean gynaecomastia(man b00bs)  it is embarassing


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

^ Rofl


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 22, 2007)

> "She said the fact that men can be bare-chested in public swimming pools but not women is "a concrete example of how women have fewer rights than men."



Another bunch of phsycotic feminist idiots trying to ruin the whole meaning of morality!


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 22, 2007)

They just want to get naked. Period.

Let them do it. Bigger Period.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

na na na... this is getting bad


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 22, 2007)

What ladies should realise is that the breast is an accessory sex organ. Its only appropriate that it is covered. If they think they are being equal to men by moving around bare breast they're STUPID.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 22, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> What ladies should realise is that the breast is an accessory sex organ. Its only appropriate that it is covered. If they think they are being equal to men by moving around bare breast they're STUPID.





			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Another bunch of phsycotic feminist idiots trying to ruin the whole meaning of morality!


I think our statements mean the same although they don't rhyme


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

^
 in west this isnt a big deal to be topless i suppose.But it is-for us in India 
also remember nudists!i dont know such psychos are here in India.nudists are accused for incests and pedophilia


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

yea there are a lot of topless bars.beaches et al in europe infact so it isn't a big deal there.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

was in goa last week .... women were topless but laid upside down  with their top below


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

^ LOL.. i think u missed to see the COREs


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

anish_sha said:
			
		

> Edited as was abusive


 
MIND UR LANGUAGE DUDE OR FORUM MODS WILL KICK U OUTTA THIS FORUM!!!

@iMav at which beach were u. i had been there 2 yrs back but didnt see any on any beaches


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> was in goa last week .... women were topless but laid upside down with their top below



lol 

they were taking maassaage   (maaalish tel maaalish )


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

nahi re massage nahi tha woh sun bath ....  i hav fotos all in HD ... cam k bhari zoom ka fayeda bahut hai ....


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> nahi re massage nahi tha woh sun bath ....  i hav fotos all in HD ... cam k bhari zoom ka fayeda bahut hai ....


lolZ


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

geez


----------



## Ecko (Nov 24, 2007)

Why not get n*de at swimming pools !!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ecko said:
			
		

> Why not get n*de at swimming pools !!!



who will come to watch you nude


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

too much chit-chat is goin on!!!


----------



## bibjee (Nov 24, 2007)

I love topless women


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 24, 2007)

I request moderators to lock this thread,
I think enough has been said


----------

